# Looking for information and a value on yanagiba



## Danejah (May 23, 2022)

Hey everyone, I got this knife from someone who didn’t know anything about it (for some reason he was selling it for his son). It was not in great shape. The blade had light rust and the handle and saya were stained. I did the best I could but had never worked on single bevel before. I did a bit of digging and looks like an older 270 yanagiba from Korin in W1. 

Any info on this knife and a fair value of what’s it’s worth would be great. Thanks so much!


----------



## uniliang (May 26, 2022)

Korin White #3 Kasumi Yanagi


About Korin Shiro-ko Kasumi Korin Shiro-ko Kasumi knives are handcrafted from a combination of white #3 carbon steel and soft iron steel. The knives have a magnolia wood handle with a water buffalo horn bolster. This professional grade line is highly recommended for beginners. About Korin...




www.korin.com


----------

